# The things guys do



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 20, 2002)

So last night I got to learn a "Jump Spinning Back Kick", now picture this, Nate's learning this new advanced kick, and actually pulls it off a few times, well nate gets confident, goes for a real big kick, rotates his leg and "WHoa whats this" Nates sideways, WHAM!!!, Falls down on his side from 4 feet up. It was fun, today the whole right side of my body feels like i have a bruise covering the whole thing, no discoloration, but its mildly swollen, and sort of tender. Ready for the shocker on this (us men you know) I did it so hard to try to impress the new girl at our school. Ah well live and learn.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

So my question to you is was it worth it?:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2002)

I learned long time ago..."The fancier the move, and the more important to impress n look good" the more likly yer gonna go splat.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 23, 2002)

Why am I not surprised?    We don't have any terribly fancy individual moves yet.  I guess the trickiest one I can think of is a Tornado Kick which involves jumping and about a full rotation (lots of waist action to do this).  Most of us still haven't really gotten it, we also don't practice it in class a lot either, but the landing isn't too hard to control.  Generally even if we're not doing the kick properly, we can still land it without falling down.


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

I love the tornado kick it is alot of fun but it can play heck on the hips after a while.One word of advice though never use it in a tournament the worst kick I ever seen someone take was when they went to do a tornado kick and the other competitor caught them square in the chest with a side kick.OUCH


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I believe that Story is true!
Your on a right track. I heard of the man teaching High jump Karate only Karate made in Greece. the man is that Dumb!


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

I had an accident with a spinning back kick once. Went to spin and threw it at full force in the air, except my leg caught one of the foundation poles in the room, causing me to nearly break my leg and hurt my ankle.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I learned long time ago..."The fancier the move, and the more important to impress n look good" the more likly yer gonna go splat.
> *



Cool quote, KR. If it's yours, can I borrow it for my notebook?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 13, 2003)

I remember doing a jump turning back kick once on the heavy bag in my old dojang in Dallas, and lo and behold, I caught my heels on my nice, new, LONG gi pant legs... oops. Next thing I know, I've landed on my knees on the CONCRETE floor, facing an entirely new direction. Looked funny, hurt like nothing else matters, and left my right knee the wreck it is today.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *Nates sideways, WHAM!!!, Falls down on his side from 4 feet up. It was fun, today the whole right side of my body feels like i have a bruise covering the whole thing, no discoloration, but its mildly swollen, and sort of tender.  *



Damn! That sounds painful... :wah: 

Exactly what type of surface do you train on?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kickyou _
> *I love the tornado kick it is alot of fun but it can play heck on the hips after a while.One word of advice though never use it in a tournament the worst kick I ever seen someone take was when they went to do a tornado kick and the other competitor caught them square in the chest with a side kick.OUCH *



Yeah, this kick is tons of fun to do, I like it a lot too, but it wreaks havoc on my gimpy knee every time I land.

Also, I wouldn't even think of using a kick like this in a tourney because it takes to long to complete. By the time you're halfway through the lengthy, fancy maneuver your opponent is positioning himself to counter and you're bound to get blasted when you finish and come back down...   :erg: :waah:


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 3, 2003)

I used to do a lot of acrobatic stuff.  Back flips, handsprings, front flips.  Running up the wall then doing a back flip.  Eventually, being no gymnaist, I almost on my head doing a back flip off the wall.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 3, 2003)

Perhaps you should work on falling before you jump up in the air and start twirling all around and going splat trying to imprese the ladies. ;-)


----------



## tonbo (Jun 3, 2003)

My guess is that the young lady you were looking to impress wasn't actually looking at the time that you were trying to impress her.  

If all the laws from Master Murphy applied, then she was looking away at that moment, but turned back just in time to see you go "splat".  Had you actually pulled off the kick, though, she would have been looking away the whole time.

 

Peace--


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 4, 2003)

[edit]
Almost landed on my head


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2003)

When I was an orange belt many moons ago I tried to impress a fellow female student by showing her I could do the front splits. I dropped did the splits. She was relativly unimpressed but what she didn't know was that I completely ripped a leg muscle. I must have limped for months after that trick.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 27, 2003)

At my age one finally realizes that it's not worth trying to impress those fine looking wenches because trying to do all of those fancy,acrobatic techniques to get her to notice you is instead bound to get you hurt. Even if you've stretched out 2 hours before attempting that cool maneuver, a mishap more than likely happens...  :shrug:


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, the almighty male ego


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 20, 2003)

why does it seem that some of the most idiotic feats ever attempted are preceeded with the phrase "Hey, Everybody! Watch this!"?


----------

